# Will my 2011 cruze 15" snow tires fit a 2018 cruze LT



## Leo (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi I have snow tires that I used on a 2011 cruze eco with 15" rims will they fit a 2018 cruze LT. Tire Rack which I bought the package from says they will not, but I see the 2018 curse ls comes with 15" wheels I would not think there is a difference in brake size from a LS to LT So I am putting the question out there does anyone have any experience putting a 15" wheel on a LT The snow tire/wheel package is in good shape and some life years left so I would hate to buy a new packages if the old one still fits 
Thanks


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

They should. The LS trim comes with 15" wheels, and there is no difference behind the wheels between trim levels.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> They should. The LS trim comes with 15" wheels, and there is no difference behind the wheels between trim levels.


Yep, what he said ^^^^^


----------



## riskinron9 (Aug 7, 2018)

Did they fit?


----------

